# Means of egress through kitchen?



## mele (Dec 2, 2017)

Hello there. I posted another question in the fire code section about childcares in apartment buildings, but hoping someone will provide insight here too. 

“A means of exit shall not pass through kitchens, storerooms, closets or spaces used for similar purposes.”

The fire inspector explained that if the kitchen has a dining space or is large enough that an egress through the kitchen might be permissible. Is there anything in writing about the requirements for this? Does it need to have a 36” clearance from the stove? 

Also how is storeroom defined? I tried looking up in the definitions to no avail and the dictionary isn’t very helpful either. There is an exit that goes through a corner of the kitchen and then into a room with a washer, dryer, and maybe even water heater in it. Both the kitchen and this laundry room is quite large, so any measuments that would make this permissible would be very helpful. 

Thank you for all your help and insight!


----------



## cda (Dec 2, 2017)

A house or apartment normally this does not apply.

Not sure how it would apply if you are required a second exit for a day care in a house/ apartment

Normally the kitchen/ storeroom rule is for commercial setting

And just means what it says


----------



## mele (Dec 2, 2017)

cda said:


> A house or apartment normally this does not apply.
> 
> Not sure how it would apply if you are required a second exit for a day care in a house/ apartment
> 
> ...



cda, thank you so much for your timely responses and insight. This requirement is listed in childcare home regulations, so not sure if the laundry room counts as a storeroom? What if we don’t use it for storage and just keep the space clear except for the washer, dryer, and water heater? Are there ever exceptions or waivers granted if we can provide an alternate means of protection about this? Are they mainly concerned with the kitchen stove? 

Your help is very much appreciated!


----------



## cda (Dec 2, 2017)

Have not had to consider it.

I would say yes possibly the washroom would be ok,

For me there would have to be a door that goes directly to the outside


----------



## mele (Dec 2, 2017)

Yup. We do have a door that goes directly outside and then through a trademan’s exit or breezeway and then out to the front with street access. It does, however, go outside into a courtyard that is shared with other buildings. It’s mostly parking and there are multiple entrances/exits through different lots. Not sure if that makes a difference at all, but I’d consider it even safer since there are multiple exits or places of refuge. Sure the buildings are right next to each other, but that’s the makeup of San Francisco anyway.


----------

